# Develop Mode Question



## staggsl (Jan 1, 2014)

New to LR and forum so I apologize ahead of time if this question has been answered, but I did not see it in recent posts.  I have noticed in LR 5 that I seem to go between two Basic Develop modes.  One has sliders that say:  Temp, Tint, Exposure, Recovery, Fill Light, Blacks, Brightness, Contrast, Clarity, Vibrance, Saturation.  The other mode has sliders that say:  Temp., Tint, Exposure, Contrast, Highlights, Shadows, Whites, Blacks, Clarity, Vibrance, and Saturation. 

I watched a tutorial that showed that the second mode can be used to target specific areas of your picture and not be universal, while the first mode I noted tends to be universal.  I seem to like the first mode to start off with then go to the second mode to fine tune.  But once in the second mode I can't seem to firgure out how to toggle back to the first mode.  Any help in figuring how to go back and forth between both modes at will would be a big help.  Thanks

Larry


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Larry, welcome to Lightroom forums!

Without a screenshot for clarification I am not sure exactly what you are referring to since there are two possible explanations for your description.
The first refers to the concept of Process versions:
Process versions refer to the way the Develop module is designed to work.
In the lifetime of Lightroom there have been three Process versions (Process 2003, Process 2010, and Process 2012)
The lists of available sliders that you describe seems to exactly match the differences between Process 2010 and Process 2012.
Now Lightroom allows one to manipulate images using the legacy Process versions in order to maintain backwards compatibility (remember some of us old fogies have been using Lightroom since Lightroom 1 and we started processing images using Process 2003) however there is NO merit, IMHO, in trying to use two different Process versions on the same image.
The Basic sliders that you refer to only mediate global image adjustments.
My strong suggestion is to concentrate on just using, and therefore learning, Process 2012.

If you need clarification about which Process version is current in the Develop module just go down to Camera Calibration sub panel - the very first line will be Process.
The default in Lightroom 5.x is 2012(Current) but if you need to it is easy to select either Process 2010 or Process 2003. 
(Perhaps, just for your edification you can select each in turn and then observe the differences in the available sliders and controls for each Process version.)

Regional editing, using nearly all the controls available for global image editing, is also available.
The process is a bit different however:
For arguments sake suppose that in a landscape image the foreground is perfectly exposed but the sky is a bit bright and the exposure needs to be reduced.
What one does is to use the adjustment brush to paint over the sky and then reduce the exposure using that slider in the adjustment brush menu.
(A full explanation of how to apply an adjustment mask is beyond this post.)
The adjustment brush is one of six tools located just under the Histogram sub panel and just above the Basic adjustment sub panel. It happens to be the rightmost tool on that line.
Activating the adjustment brush can be simply achieved by clicking on it or using the shortcut key "K".
Immediately, a menu box will drop down giving one access to all the possible adjustments that can be mediated by the adjustment brush, and below that, all the controls for applying the adjustment brush itself.
It is possible to apply multiple adjustments via a single mask application.
I might frequently adjust exposure, contrast, and white balance to a mask applied to a sky in a landscape image.
When one is finished using the adjustment brush and wishes to return to the global image controls then one simply clicks on close, which is found at the bottom of menu box just below all the brush settings.

I should pause at this point and mention several resources that you really need:
The first is Victoria Brampton's Lightroom FAQ book - this resource just cannot be beaten when it comes to familiarising oneself with all the knobs and buttons etc that make Lightroom work.
Julieanne Krost is legendary for her web tutorials covering Lightroom and Photoshop, and, once one has a handle for the mechanics of Lightroom's arsenal of tools Julieanne is brilliant in explaining how and when and why one might one to apply various adjustments.
Jeff Schewe also has plenty of print and video resources available for in depth treatment of the more aesthetic aspects of digital image preparation.

My strong advice is to start with Victoria's book and work from there.
As your knowledge increases so will your questions and this forum will be here to help take you forward.
Let us know how you go.

Tony Jay


----------



## Selwin (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Staggsl, welcome to the forum! Like Tony said, you appear to be working in Process 2003/2010 and 2012 respectively and they are both working globally (each adjustment is applied on the entire image). 

Local adjustments are found elsewhere as Tony described very well. Here's a screen shot that might help you:



I agree with Jay's advice to only use Process 2012 when learning Lightroom. For newly imported images, Process 2012 should be "on" by default. 

As you are a beginning user, I find it a bit strange that you're using multiple Process Versions. How did you come to change them? Or maybe you didn't actively change them but you used a catalog from an older version of Lightroom?


----------



## Ian Hutchinson (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome Staggs, the first basic mode is one that appears if you have edited the image in an old version of Photoshop and it already has a xmp file attached to it, pretty sure once you edit it in Lr 5 there is no going back to the first one.

cheers

Ian


----------



## staggsl (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your great responses.  I have at least two or three of the older versions installed and had been working on some images of landscapes from my past two years of backpacking trips.  Those would have been done in LR 4.  Just received LR 5 the other day.

While I have had the older versions I just made my mind up to commit to learning LR over the past few weeks.  I will look into everyone's comments and get back to you with any questions.  Thanks again for your time and help.  Nice forum!


----------



## davidedric (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks,  Ian,  I had wondered why some of my old images came in the old process version when I was sure they had never been near Lightroom.   Now I know,  I suspect they have been edited in PSE


----------

